# Holland College (PEI - Canada)?????



## cas (Sep 23, 2007)

It seems no one knows anything about this school or program so far. Does anyone out there have any comments on its reputation and quality of instruction? I'm trying to decide weather to go to Holland College (Canadian Institute of Culinary Arts) in Prince Edward Island, or choose some other school in Ontario. Thanks, and I look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

Holland College has been around for a long time. I don't think the school is anything special, just another small trade collage, computer programming, criminology..... George Brown College in Toronto probably offers a better program and should have reasonable tuition (I'm assuming they have a culinary program, their food & beverage program was always full and popular). I don't think you could compare Holland College to CIA, etc.

Post when you decide on a school. I'm a former Nova Scotian & miss Halifax's pub life.


----------



## 2sweet (Apr 17, 2008)

I went to George Brown for pastry/baking , the practical teacher and theory were not in sink, and considering they had a strike.....for 1 month....all the students lost.....i finished 1 semester and left.

My advice is Just be careful and research, i am going back to school and doing better searching now.

Good luck and enjoy, food is a great passion.

2sweet.


----------

